# My birdeater



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just afew pics of my new addition. He/she's a white striped birdeater. And its an aggresiive little bastard, a deffinate display species only. From what I gather, they get a max of around 8 or 9'' when fully grown and depending on gender. Its only about an inch in size right now, maybe a little bigger, so its got alot of growing to do. This thing scares the sh*t out of me but I'm fascinated by it at the same time. I can't decide wether to move it into the 12x12x12'' exoterra or leave it in the tub for now.

Also, does anybody have a scientific name for it. From what I can find on the net theres about 3000 different common names for it let alone the latin!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I think that is "acanthoscurria geniculata". I don't know too much about them, but I did want one when I was more into T's. 
My former T. Blondi (Goliath) turned me off the birdeater species. Fascinating as hell, but way too aggressive for my taste.

Check out "Arachnoboards.com", they are a world of information. I'm a member... good people there.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya its a Genic. Put it in a small kritter keeper and it should be fine for now. I'd avoid arachnoboards theres to many idiots over there. Check out atshq.org.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

if that's A. geniculatta( which i appears to be) it's gonna grow like MAD! they get really big really quickly!keep it fat and happy and you'll see some amazing growth in a very short time.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I put three crickets in before I went to work and it nailed one straight away then dropped it and went after the other two! Its freaking crazy! The others climbed up onto the mesh lid and got away. They were still there when I got back, so they are either the luckiest or the most intelligent crickets I'v ever seen! When I moved closer to the viv it went back to the original kill and reared up at me like 'get the f*ck away from my food'! I'v got a pic of it I'l put up later.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Heres the pics


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

wow! that looks like 1 evil spider


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

lol that's awesome!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I'd avoid arachnoboards theres to many idiots over there. Check out atshq.org.


That's a little harsh. There's really good members there...amongst idiots, just like here. No, I'm not naming names!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is one scary looking spider. I'm not sure if I could have something like that in my home. I don't think I'd be able to sleep very well.



SERRAPYGO said:


> > I'd avoid arachnoboards theres to many idiots over there. Check out atshq.org.
> 
> 
> That's a little harsh. There's really good members there...amongst idiots, just like here. *No, I'm not naming names!*


Good, 'cause then you'd be getting into rule violation territory.









Just like all large forums on the net - or even places in everyday life - you'll have your good and bad. It's just a matter of sorting through it all.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I have the viv right next to my bed, its literally right next to my head as I sleep. The first night I got pretty much no sleep at all, everytime I started to drift off I'd get an itch on my face and nearly crap myself thinking it was the spider. And then monday night it kept jumping onto the side of the glass right next to my head, fangs showing. I swear it was trying to jump on my face!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Probably was!

I don't know how you have it there. I'd break down and empty a can of Raid on the lil' bitch before a single night was up.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

hahaha..now u all need to know.they dont want us as food, kinda like sharks. We might look good,but what we put in our bodies animals would rather starve then eat us.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

^^^^^ You havn't met this spider. It's the devil!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's funny!, and I can relate. I do have a slight fear of spiders, but yet, they fascinate me. When I had my T. Blondi (Goliath Birdeater) a probable female with a 7 inch legspan at the time, I used to have dreams she escaped and was poised and ready to mix it up with me! 
When I finally sold her, I had to take her out of her tank and put her in a plastic container...the whole process was terrifying! 
She stood up with fangs ready to go! I was armed with only a fish net. All the while kicking hairs, she went into the net and slipped right back out ontop of her 10g tank! I stood and froze while she was in attack mode. Hands shaking, I managed to coax her into the container.
Enuff for me! I'll never own a spider that aggressive again!
I love my Mexican Red Knee, gorgeous, non-aggressive, and sloooooow!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> That's funny!, and I can relate. I do have a slight fear of spiders, but yet, they fascinate me. When I had my T. Blondi (Goliath Birdeater) a probable female with a 7 inch legspan at the time, I used to have dreams she escaped and was poised and ready to mix it up with me!
> When I finally sold her, I had to take her out of her tank and put her in a plastic container...the whole process was terrifying!
> She stood up with fangs ready to go! I was armed with only a fish net. All the while kicking hairs, she went into the net and slipped right back out ontop of her 10g tank! I stood and froze while she was in attack mode. Hands shaking, I managed to coax her into the container.
> Enuff for me! I'll never own a spider that aggressive again!
> I love my Mexican Red Knee, gorgeous, non-aggressive, and sloooooow!


For a 6' tall 300 pound skinhead...you sure are a p*ssy









Anyways...nice spider....but they all just creep me out....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That's funny!, and I can relate. I do have a slight fear of spiders, but yet, they fascinate me. When I had my T. Blondi (Goliath Birdeater) a probable female with a 7 inch legspan at the time, I used to have dreams she escaped and was poised and ready to mix it up with me!
> When I finally sold her, I had to take her out of her tank and put her in a plastic container...the whole process was terrifying!
> She stood up with fangs ready to go! I was armed with only a fish net. All the while kicking hairs, she went into the net and slipped right back out ontop of her 10g tank! I stood and froze while she was in attack mode. Hands shaking, I managed to coax her into the container.
> Enuff for me! I'll never own a spider that aggressive again!
> I love my Mexican Red Knee, gorgeous, non-aggressive, and sloooooow!


For a 6' tall 300 pound skinhead...you sure are a p*ssy









Anyways...nice spider....but they all just creep me out....
[/quote]


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> That's funny!, and I can relate. I do have a slight fear of spiders, but yet, they fascinate me. When I had my T. Blondi (Goliath Birdeater) a probable female with a 7 inch legspan at the time, I used to have dreams she escaped and was poised and ready to mix it up with me!
> When I finally sold her, I had to take her out of her tank and put her in a plastic container...the whole process was terrifying!
> She stood up with fangs ready to go! I was armed with only a fish net. All the while kicking hairs, she went into the net and slipped right back out ontop of her 10g tank! I stood and froze while she was in attack mode. Hands shaking, I managed to coax her into the container.
> Enuff for me! I'll never own a spider that aggressive again!
> I love my Mexican Red Knee, gorgeous, non-aggressive, and sloooooow!


For a 6' tall 300 pound skinhead...you sure are a p*ssy









Anyways...nice spider....but they all just creep me out....
[/quote]








[/quote]

Haha.









(Although, had it been me, I would've probably cried.)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

SWEET


----------

